# How I got rid of my DP



## Davidoff (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
I'm new here, and I thought I'd share my DP story, and how I got rid of it.
First off, my english isn't that great, but you'll understand.

My DP was drug/fear-indused, and lasted 4 years.
I smoked pot on a daily basis for about 5 years, and during the last year, I started taking XTC on top of the pot smoking, on a weekly basis.
Smoking 5 grams a day was no exeption, neither was taking 6 pills during weekends.
I used to love smoking pot, I always felt so relaxed no matter how much I smoked.
But my XTC abuse was a mistake.
After my first pill of XTC, smoking pot was never the same again.
Anyway, the DP started after I had a severe XTC overdose, where I was laying on the ground for 8 hours without being able to move, with only my mind racing.
Needless to say, these 8 hours were hell and I was sure I was gonna die.
I believe the 8 hour fear of dying indused my DP.
After I sobered up from the overdose, I was DP'd.
I didn't know what was happening to me, I had never heard of DP.
Stupid as I was back then, I did continue to smoke pot and take XTC for a few more months, but the DP only got worse and I felt no more joy of doing the drugs, so one day, I quit for good, and never will do any again, not even a single drag of a joint.

My DP symptons were the classic ones, and it was mostly triggered at social places, even when walking down the street.
I would always break up in sweat when the DP kicked in, which I hated the most, because people could see 'there's something wrong with me'.
My worst episodes of DP also involved heavily shaking during several hours.
My DP wasn't constant, but around 5 episodes a day, lasting from 15 min to 2 hours.
Depression and daily suicidal thoughts also came along. During 3 of the 4 DP years, I did nothing and tried to stay at home as much as possible, wanting to end my life. This is definitely not the correct way to get rid of it. Too bad it took me 3 years to realize that. I always knew it wasn't the right way actually, but as all of you know, DP is just so damn hard to deal with..
I will say this even though it might sound stupid; when the DP was at its worse, taking a long bath did seem to help some.. but that was the only thing.

During the last 2 months of my DP, the episodes decreased, and now, I've been free of DP for about 5 months, and I'm positive it's gone for good.
Here's how I did it, and how you should do it if you recognize yourself in my story. 
If you're really determined to get rid of it (like I was), you will need follow these rules very strickly.
Even though not everyone will agree, this is what I believe is necessary to cure DP:

-> Quit taking drugs completely.
-> Avoid alcohol as much as possible, especially high doses. (because I picked up a drinking habit after I quit drugs)
-> Limit your cups of coffee.
-> Get out of the house as much as possible, even though its hard.
-> Stop overthinking daily stuff.
-> Stop thinking you're ill; that means stop thinking about your DP. As a matter of fact, try not to think about DP ever again. Forget the word. Don't google DP. Stop trying to explain it to yourself or other people.
I would also recommend you to stop visiting this forum and reading about DP, for as long as needed.
The only reason I'm here, is to get final closure, and in hope to help others.
-> Stop thinking about the universe, and where we come from. (because I did this alot)
-> Stop thinking you're different/weird, because you're not. You are who you are, that's all.
-> Do things which make you feel good about yourself, even if only a little, everything helps in the long run. (playing music did it for me)
-> Improve your health, and eating habbits. (eat more vegtables and fruits)
-> If you're feeling insecure, try to improve your confidence, don't run away from the problem, you will have to deal with it.
-> If you're currently taking medication but your life doesn't depend on them, stop taking them. All the medication does, is strenghten the idea that you're 'ill', when you're not.
-> lastly, just live your life and be happy with who you are!

I know it's hard, but by following these rules, I managed to get rid of it, and I feel completely cured.
However, I'm still a heavy smoker like I always have been. So I can say smoking cigarettes/tabbaco had nothing to do with my DP.
Next, some might say; I can't control what I think, but actually, you CAN, if you really want it. Distract yourself as soon as 'bad' thoughts arise.
I will continue to follow these rules for the rest of my life as I never want to be in the same spot again.
And I will limit my smoking in the future aswell









So even though it's dark right now, there is light at the end of the tunnel waiting for you, but only if you're willing to walk the path to the light.
You will have to work at it, IT WON'T HEAL BY ITSELF. (3 years of staying home, doing nothing, tought me that.)

So head for the light, and never look back!

David


----------



## Alexzorz (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations, David! All this without medication? That's impressive.









I am definitely going to take all of this into consideration while i begin my journey to recovery. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## my6one (Sep 26, 2011)

Great Post David!!

Hope it works for me! I've never taken illegal drugs or alcohol. Just prescription which I will need the rest of my life.

Thanks again!
Gary


----------



## Davidoff (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad my post meant something to you guys.

I really believe that only through mental strenght, can you overcome your DP.
No matter how much you regret something; face your past, face your DP, and accept it.. only then can you overcome it.
I regret doing drugs. Even now after being clean for almost 4 years, I can still feel I abused drugs in the past. Yes, my mind has changed because of it, and mostlikely for life. But I've accepted it, and I can live with it.
However, the horrible depersonalized feeling is gone now, and I refuse to feel this way ever again. That's why I'm certain it's gone for good. 
It took me 4 years to overcome it, with 3 years of doing nothing (except staying clean from drugs), and 1 year of working at it; by following my rules. I had to change the way I think.
It was hard, but you can do anything, if you set your mind to it.
My social life is going great, so is my relationship with my girlfriend. I feel happy again. I feel like my old self, and the best part is; it's only getting better each day. 
Whereas before I was always afraid to get DP'd, now, I don't even think about it anymore. I know it's gone, because I've closed that book.
I made mistakes, but I've learned from them.
And the bright side: Had I never been DP'd, I would still be the same junkie I was back then, probably even worse. 
I'm finally at peace with my past, and who I am today.

Face your demons guys, you can and will conquer them in the end.

David


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blitz (Jul 30, 2011)

Great post ty for sharing what you have learnt


----------



## Davidoff (Sep 25, 2011)

9 years later haha, it's still gone! I was just thinking back about those times, one of the hardest times of my life. Looking back now, I think acceptance played a huge role in my recovery too. Stopping the mental fight, and just let it be. Good luck guys.


----------



## Cedric (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks for revisiting, the advice is surely appreciated!


----------

